# What Makes a 7c46 a Superior Movement?



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

Please pardon my ignorance but isn't the 7c46 just another quartz movement? Please educate me!


----------



## speedbird119 (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm not an expert on it, but my brief understanding is that it is extremely reliable and very, very ruggedly built using all metal components. It is likely thermal insulated as well, all designed to handle the extremes of deep saturation diving.

Others will know more tho...

Best,

Mike


----------



## Poseidon-Jim (Jan 2, 2008)

*Hi Romeo1...The 7C46 is much more than just another quartz movement*

As "Speedbird" has correctly mentioned, these movements are quality built movements.

So lets dive alittle deeper into just what this 7C46 quartz movement is, and what features it possesses ...

First of all, 
The term "Prospex" translated into English terms means (Professional Specifications), and the 7C46 quartz machine is only found and used in the SEIKO Professional Series Quartz Dive watches, namely the Tuna series and the prior Professional Ashtray models.

They the 7C46 movement & the Tuna series cases, were built with a specific purpose and intent in there specifications and ultimate design; and that was to be the best professional tool divers watch made! (So nothing was spared or held back in there design or quality of manufacture)

As we know, "Seiko" actually is the original father of this realized quartz watch technology that actually came out of the real world commercial diving industry as a answer to having a divers watch that could handle the rigors of deep depth.
Thus, they were designed with no cuts in quality or cost saving materials at all; but rather have advanced scientifically developed components and material in there make up.

The 7C46 is a (Hi-Tech) multi jeweled movement with extreamly "Hi-Torque tollerances and High efficiency" built in over prior 7 series quartz movements, which enable the 7-jeweled geartrain and pinions to motion & turn the hands in perfect sync to the energy-pulse, with much less kinetic effort via the electronic step motors that power them.
Thus making for a highly accurate and efficient full size quartz machine to perform strongly with much less resistence.










They also incorporate (dual-rate trimmers) which allow the watch to be perfectly synchronized for extream accuracy, which aid in the longevity and add to there lifespan, while running well with in the stated accuracy specs.

They also enjoy the added benifits of, Low-Drain electronics while providing High-Torque Power to the gear driven train and Oversized Hands for optimal efficiency & extended battery life. As an added plus, this caliber also incorporates the E.O.L. (End Of Life) Low battery warning feature, of the seconds hand ticking at 2 second intervals when the battery voltage is low, thus alerting the owner its time to replace the battery cell.

They also provide the Premium Benefits of being designed in a full expanded size, and are incorprated into the advanced Titanium alloy cases that house them, which are also very highly advanced designs on there own rite built with advanced shock protection built-in specifically for this movement.

The cases also provide "Enhanced antimagnetic Gauss's law & thermal compensational technology, as well as full Helium/Nitrogen gas Prevention & Dispersional technology.

They simply are just the perfect combination of the utmost in quality craftsmanship, to enable them to easily handle the various extream conditions of Commercial diving found around the globe, in any oceanic environment.

They also can be completely diassembled for cleaning & service many years down the road; that together with the other quality design features therefore make this movement, the absolute highest quality advanced Professional quartz divers watch movement in the world AFAIC.

These highly evolved movements, as well as the Tuna series Professional Dive watch cases & components, probably hold more advanced (patent designs) than any other watch in the world!

Well I gave my thoughts and some facts about these movements, and I hope it helps you to understand just how much quality & technology goes into the 7C46 movement...

Cheers, ;-)
Jimmy


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

Great! Thanks for the informative answers guys! I feel really good about my new SBBN015! :-!


----------



## sharkfin (Dec 3, 2009)

Great post Jim, I enjoyed the read thoroughly. Love the tuna's, nice to know why I love them so much and more so now. 

Cheers, Dave.


----------



## Poseidon-Jim (Jan 2, 2008)

*Thanks Dave, it's actually a great honor that the Tuna family*

houses such a quality specialized movement such as the 7C46!

I agree that it makes owning the Tuna that much more interesting and special to it's owner, considering both are only found with-in each other, in what I and many others like you feel is the absolute highest quality Professional working tool Diver available IMHO. 

Thanks Dave & Dive watches Rule! ;-)

Jimmy



sharkfin said:


> Great post Jim, I enjoyed the read thoroughly. Love the tuna's, nice to know why I love them so much and more so now.
> 
> Cheers, Dave.


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: Hi Romeo1...The 7C46 is much more than just another quartz movement*

Geez Jimmy - where do you get this stuff? You're a legend mate!


----------



## Poseidon-Jim (Jan 2, 2008)

*lol, well thanks Jason_recliner!...When it comes to Tuna, I get very hungry*

and it's just that I really get into these watches and the movements that power them.

I appreciate the thoughts mate, and you guys are just a great group of forumers that I've been fortunate enough to be associated with, so many thanks!

Regards & hope the summer comes soon in your neck of the woods- ;-)

Jimmy



jason_recliner said:


> Geez Jimmy - where do you get this stuff? You're a legend mate!


----------



## GlennSim (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: lol, well thanks Jason_recliner!...When it comes to Tuna, I get very hungry*

Just look at how well these 7C46 movements will hold time within specifications ,even after decades of usage...that's the proof it aint just any quartz..

some of my old seiko ordinary movement quartz have long kaput...but the tunas(7C46) remains solid and sharp on time.


----------



## Poseidon-Jim (Jan 2, 2008)

*I totally agree GlennSim, they are as accurate as any watch going IMO*

My SBDS018 1000m Golden SQ Tuna, and my other SSBS018 Golden Tuna kept as good time as less than -1 to -1.25 seconds in 90 days if my checks were correct...I'm sure they both may have gained & lost fractional time but then self adjusted and were well with in cosec or better yet, atomic clock time.
Granted, they were both fairly NOS but the batteries were on 4 years of age and still kept exacting accuracy & time. 
(I think the consistency of -1 to -1.25 shows the movement was right on the money, and probably only needed a tweak on the rate trimmers to the positive gain just a click or so)

I'm sure (Romeo1) now has enough info, to form a very good take on these 7C46 movements now, and that they will stand the test of time!

Regards, ;-)
Jim



GlennSim said:


> Just look at how well these 7C46 movements will hold time within specifications ,even after decades of usage...that's the proof it aint just any quartz..
> 
> some of my old seiko ordinary movement quartz have long kaput...but the tunas(7C46) remains solid and sharp on time.


----------



## eonianaerial (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Thanks Dave, it's actually a great honor that the Tuna family*

Hey Jimmy,

You should write press releases for Seiko :-!

In a good way i meant. Cheers!



Poseidon-Jim said:


> houses such a quality specialized movement such as the 7C46!
> 
> I agree that it makes owning the Tuna that much more interesting and special to it's owner, considering both are only found with-in each other, in what I and many others like you feel is the absolute highest quality Professional working tool Diver available IMHO.
> 
> ...


----------



## RichardC (Feb 20, 2010)

Jimmy,

any thoughts on the 7548, the sibling of the 7c46?
I'm thinking on picking one up for restoration.


----------



## Poseidon-Jim (Jan 2, 2008)

*haha, thanks eonainaerial....I'm looking for a job!*

lol, thanks mate for the good thought and compliment.

Appreciated, and I write um as I see um-

Cheers, ;-)
Jimmy



eonianaerial said:


> Hey Jimmy,
> 
> You should write press releases for Seiko :-!
> 
> In a good way i meant. Cheers!


----------



## Poseidon-Jim (Jan 2, 2008)

*Hi Richard, well yes I have many good thoughts about the 7548 quartz divers*

I know you probably havent seen me write about them too much, but I have mentioned them and what universal applications they actually have many times here and on the old SCWF.

It's true that these movements are in the same family unit as siblings one to another, the older vintage movements have been upgraded and the specs have increased over the years for each successive caliber sibling, but you would be hard pressed to find a more reliable and trustworthy unit than the 7548 quartz movement outside of the family.

As far as nationality goes, the family unit is number 1 in many countries DNA lines of heritage as it should be; and the Japanese SEIKO brand takes no back seat to having a rock solid family unit...;-)

The 7548 quartz movement caliber is one of the finest & longest lasting workhorse movements in the world, they have been around the scene and have been worn daily by there owners for a good 30 years or so and many are still running as strong as the day they were made.
These movements can go a good 20 years or longer in some cases with no service ever being done to them, and when they are serviced and taken care of properly, it's not unreasonable to feel that they could possibly last a couple lifetimes.

Although they do have increased tolerence and torque specs compared to there older cousins and have proven to be one of the best longest lasting quartz machines ever produced, they are not equal to there big brother 7C46 in technology specs and upgraded features, but there also not too far behind either.
The 7548 is an unadusted 5 jewel quartz machine powered by the same type of step motor and technology as it's new big brother has, but lacks some of the finer tech upgrades of the 7C46 such as the addition of rate trimmers and has alittle less torque but sifficiant torque as compared to previous vintage quartz calibers.

The best feature & attributes of the 7548 besides being one very fine quality designed long lasting robust quartz movement, is that it also is about one of the most versitle and swappable movements ever made.
Yes, these 7548 quartz movements will fit into nore than a few vintage divers such as the 6105-8XXX or the 6306 & 6309 divers cases, they drop right in and run perfectly with in those various cases.

The 7548 diver can be totally swapped and almost all parts of it can be used on the 6309 diver family & vice versa. Movement, dial, crystal, bezel, caseback, crown & stem all drop right into either or case perfectly.

Well I could say more, but hey I think I gave you enough info to draw a conclision that the 7548 is one of the best all time favorite seiko movements and watches ever made.

You couldn't go wrong with picking up a nice 7548, they are that popular for obvious reasons I stated & more as others could add to the list I'm sure. The parts for repair if needed are plentiful indeed, and servicing is very straight forward and fairly easy I believe.

Thanks Richard, :-!
Jim



RichardC said:


> Jimmy,
> 
> any thoughts on the 7548, the sibling of the 7c46?
> I'm thinking on picking one up for restoration.


----------



## RichardC (Feb 20, 2010)

Well Jim,

You almost made me cry as you spoke lovingly about the 7548 :-!
I just made payment to another WUS member so I will be expecting it in the next two weeks or so.

Next, the hunt for the red october, ehhh, stike that. Hunt for a 7c46.


thanks sofar.
|>|>|>|>|>


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: Hi Richard, well yes I have many good thoughts about the 7548 quartz divers*

Excellent topic Jimmy! :-!

I like my 7548 a lot!










I wish I could pull off the 7C46 Tuna, but they are too big for my wrist lol.

However, I can enjoy my 7C43 instead lol..... BTW, what is the metal ring between the crystal and the chapter ring Jimmy?










Anyway, very educational thread. Thanks again Jimmy! :-!

- Hiro


----------



## krisstoffer (Aug 19, 2010)

Here it is:



Great read btw


----------



## Poseidon-Jim (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks D,

Yes it's a good read for sure mate & thanks for posting up a good pic of the 7C46 quartz movement.

Regards, ;-)
Jim



krisstoffer said:


> Here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> Great read btw


----------



## Noriki (Nov 23, 2009)

*Thinking*

You guys are making me to buy the SBBN 015


----------



## getonit (Sep 15, 2010)

I want one of these badly. Awesome quality and tough as my girlfriends steak dinners.


----------



## Noriki (Nov 23, 2009)

*Sbbn 015*

My question is....

Is it worth to pay so much for this watch?
After 5 years send back to Japan for service or change battery, isn't too troublesome ?

I being struggling whether to buy for the past 2 monthso|o|o|


----------



## beebox (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: Sbbn 015*

IMO, it is definitely worth the $$!

a 5 yr service interval is not that bad, considering most quartz watches need a battery change every 2 or 3 yrs..


----------



## watcholic (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: Sbbn 015*



Noriki said:


> My question is....
> 
> Is it worth to pay so much for this watch?
> After 5 years send back to Japan for service or change battery, isn't too troublesome ?
> ...


Don't need to send back to Japan for battery replacement (we're talking about screw-back Tunas). If you're handy, it's a DIY job: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/tuna-battery-437363.html

OTH, if you do any kind of diving with the watch, please seek a qualified watchmaker and replace the gasket and perform a pressure test during the battery change. No need to send back to Japan either.


----------



## Noriki (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks guys, i will keep consider again.:-!


----------



## Poseidon-Jim (Jan 2, 2008)

*I know when you do grab one of these Tunas, you'll know really just how Superior*

these watches are! 

There's really nothing to worry about with battery life, I had an SBDS018 Golden Tuna that got a full 6 years of constant use, no hacking the seconds hand for storage to extend it's battery life which is totally possible. Also, there are ample watcmakers around that can open them up to replace the battery when needed with the solid 1 pc cased models, and the 300m models with screwdown casebacks are as the other members mentioned, a easy DIY job.

These watches also hold there value as good as any other higher end Prospex model, so one really wouldn't loose from the ownership experience at all, but the gains are untold...

Good luck, :-!
Jim



Noriki said:


> Thanks guys, i will keep consider again.:-!


----------



## penerai 1950 (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: I know when you do grab one of these Tunas, you'll know really just how Superior*

nice to hear all these positive feedbacks on 7c46 movement. i think i will consider buying another tuna....maybe a gold tuna with 7c46 movement


----------



## JERSTERCA (Apr 4, 2008)

Man I just wish I could afford the new limited edition Tuna with the white shroud. I have tanaka photo of it as my desktop for a couple of weeks now. I really like it |>|>|>


----------



## raggyboy (Nov 26, 2007)

JERSTERCA said:


> Man I just wish I could afford the new limited edition Tuna with the white shroud. I have tanaka photo of it as my desktop for a couple of weeks now. I really like it |>|>|>


There is a watch show in Bangkok right now and luckily I got a chance to hold it. That's a nice watch and really unique but I would never buy it for that price. I love Tunas as you know but the price really turned me down. I wouldn't mind if it was 1K more than Emperor and has 8L35 movement. It's really nice but it's a no for me. I'd rather take an Emperor.


----------



## JERSTERCA (Apr 4, 2008)

raggyboy said:


> There is a watch show in Bangkok right now and luckily I got a chance to hold it. That's a nice watch and really unique but I would never buy it for that price. I love Tunas as you know but the price really turned me down. I wouldn't mind if it was 1K more than Emperor and has 8L35 movement. It's really nice but it's a no for me. I'd rather take an Emperor.


How much was it in US dollars. :think: I just wish I could see it in person. I dont think I will ever have enough to get all of the watches I would love to have. The GS Diver, Spring drive Diver and Darth Tuna just to name a few


----------



## raggyboy (Nov 26, 2007)

JERSTERCA said:


> How much was it in US dollars. :think: I just wish I could see it in person. I dont think I will ever have enough to get all of the watches I would love to have. The GS Diver, Spring drive Diver and Darth Tuna just to name a few


Seiko sells it around 2,900 USD here in Bangkok. For me it's pretty much the same as SBBN013. The only difference is the shroud and the case back.


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

JERSTERCA said:


> How much was it in US dollars. :think: I just wish I could see it in person. I dont think I will ever have enough to get all of the watches I would love to have. The GS Diver, Spring drive Diver and Darth Tuna just to name a few


Check the 'bay...some reputable sellers have it available at a great discount...although still too rich for my blood.


----------



## Poseidon-Jim (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Richard,

These movements are so darn good, so long lasting with so much quality designed in to them, that they just are the best higher torque multi-jeweled quartz movements ever made in my opinion, for a divers watch or any other for that matter.

Good luck, and you no doubt will find what your looking for-
Jim


----------



## Poseidon-Jim (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: Hi Richard, well yes I have many good thoughts about the 7548 quartz divers*

Thanks Hiro,

Nice looking Pepsi SQ 7548!

lol, all you need now is it's Japanese Domestic brother to make the pepsi family unit complete...The 7C43 looks fantastic too!

And I'm sure you could pull off the 7C46 Tunacan no problem mate.

Thanks & nice photo's Hiro-
Jimmy


----------



## JoepeteJokla (Sep 7, 2009)

Just wanted to add that these movements are assembled by hand in Japan - and that is not cheap ;-)b-)

It is not necessary to send the watch back to Japan to have the battery replaced. I have a watchmaker here in Denmark, Europe, who has been a Seiko AD since 1974. He gave me a price of around 80 USD for a battery change on my Darth - it can be done ... just find a good Seiko AD and watchmaker in Your country :-!


----------



## Asphaltman (Oct 17, 2009)

*Re: Hi Romeo1...The 7C46 is much more than just another quartz movement*

Jim, what a great write up on this amazing movement. It just the kind of reading I needed as I casually was reading through this forum with a Darth Tuna on my wrist. Make's me appreciate even more, the inner beauty of this watch. Well done!


----------



## Poseidon-Jim (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: Hi Romeo1...The 7C46 is much more than just another quartz movement*

Hey thanks Asphaltman,

I appreciate that very much & I'm glad you found what I had to say, interesting and reassuring!

They do appear to me, to be the best multi-jeweled advanced quartz movements going hands down, and It's very pleasing to know that our beloved Tunas & shrouded divers are the only watches chosen to house these superior quartz machines.

Cheers 8-
Jim


----------



## Quark (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: Hi Romeo1...The 7C46 is much more than just another quartz movement*

Now....lets see....If I sell my Omega Constelation and the Baum & Mercier.....I could afford to get some of this high grade suschi Tuna.

But then what would I do with the BM, the Orange FM, the Blue FM, the modded 6309 WITH saphire AR coated crystal, my 2 King Seiko 5626 - 5020 "Officially certified" chronometer with konji day wheel or my 1960 NOS Movado Kingmatic and the Movado Kingmatic Surf Sub-Sea.......They would never get out of the watch cabinet or see any wrist time.

I would probably have to sell them all................I better reconsider. <;^)

I do like the Tunas though......


----------



## Kondi (May 10, 2011)

*Re: Hi Romeo1...The 7C46 is much more than just another quartz movement*

Would the 7C46 fit in a 7548 case? I know it makes no financial sense but it's a sentimental thing and I need a new movement for my 7548 case. Thanks.


----------



## Poseidon-Jim (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: Hi Romeo1...The 7C46 is much more than just another quartz movement*

Hello Kondi,

I'm not exactly sure if it would fit into the 7548 slim tapered divers case or not? I haven't ever had the desire to try that swap, but with the modding guys who do tinker with these quartz divers, they say almost anything is possible. (I'm sure there must be a few guys here who have tried that switch, and would be able to give you a conrete answer)
Myself, I see no real gain from trying to do that mod & swap, as the 7548 cailber is a very strong & reliable 5 jeweled quartz cailber that has a longevity as good if not better, than any other quartz movement known.

I guess one day I'll check that to see if it would work, maybe near summers end.

Cheers, :-!
Jim



Kondi said:


> Would the 7C46 fit in a 7548 case? I know it makes no financial sense but it's a sentimental thing and I need a new movement for my 7548 case. Thanks.


----------



## Kondi (May 10, 2011)

*Re: Hi Romeo1...The 7C46 is much more than just another quartz movement*

Jim, Thanks for the response. I have a 7548-700B I'm trying to bring back to life. I got it from my Dad in high school many decades ago. He recently passed away and I want to bring it back to life. The movement has corrosion as it sat for 20+ years with the same battery in it. I really care about saving the crown and case scratches intact. For the rest whatever it takes to get it running again. I'm also very open to converting it to an automatic movement if that's possible and easy. Pictures Attached.

Thanks, Konrad



Poseidon-Jim said:


> Hello Kondi,
> 
> I'm not exactly sure if it would fit into the 7548 slim tapered divers case or not? I haven't ever had the desire to try that swap, but with the modding guys who do tinker with these quartz divers, they say almost anything is possible. (I'm sure there must be a few guys here who have tried that switch, and would be able to give you a conrete answer)
> Myself, I see no real gain from trying to do that mod & swap, as the 7548 cailber is a very strong & reliable 5 jeweled quartz cailber that has a longevity as good if not better, than any other quartz movement known.
> ...


----------



## Poseidon-Jim (Jan 2, 2008)

*Hello Konrad, I think you might be able to get that movement cleaned up and running again*

I'm very sorry to hear about your dad passing away, and my thoughts and best wishes are with you.

I surely can understand and see your reasoning to keep this watch & bring it back to life again, and I think it can be done.
The acid leak looks tough, but it doesn't seem as if it did a great deal of damage atleast to the electronics, so it just might clean up and need a service to get the gear-train moving again.

I'm sure that a VG watchmaker named (Ken Setser) can help you get that quartz movement running again. Just send him and email and tell him the problem and about the leak, include the pics you have here and tell him I mentioned that you should get in touch with him, that he might be able to help you.
I think he's about the best with these quartz movements and he has spare parts around if something is needed.

Here's his contact info & website:

email: *[email protected]*
Website: Home

Cheers & good luck with getting her going or with your conversion, :-!
Jim



Kondi said:


> Jim, Thanks for the response. I have a 7548-700B I'm trying to bring back to life. I got it from my Dad in high school many decades ago. He recently passed away and I want to bring it back to life. The movement has corrosion as it sat for 20+ years with the same battery in it. I really care about saving the crown and case scratches intact. For the rest whatever it takes to get it running again. I'm also very open to converting it to an automatic movement if that's possible and easy. Pictures Attached.
> 
> Thanks, Konrad


----------



## gigiplastic (Nov 1, 2009)

*Re: Hello Konrad, I think you might be able to get that movement cleaned up and running again*

How does it compared to 8F35? Ignore the high accuracy of it just focus on its build? Is it same quality as 7c46?


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: Hello Konrad, I think you might be able to get that movement cleaned up and running again*



gigiplastic said:


> How does it compared to 8F35? Ignore the high accuracy of it just focus on its build? Is it same quality as 7c46?


The 7c46 is a special caliber designed specifically for these dive watches. It has a high torgue stepper to handle the larger hands and the rigors of being banged around while doing it's job. As such it is built to industrial strength standards.
The 8Fxx calibers are designed with with accuracy and longevity in mind. Since most of the Perpetuals come with 10 year batteries, the movements have to withstand the time span without needing service.

The two are just different movements intended for different jobs and built accordingly. Both are excellent calibers!


----------



## Poseidon-Jim (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: Hello Konrad, I think you might be able to get that movement cleaned up and running again*

Thanks for the help Pawl Buster in reitterating what I mentioned early-on in the thread, but I think if you read my posted info here and in the other similar post that you have replied to questions specifically addressed to myself, I've already mention exactly those attributes. With all due respect, I don't have any trouble answering my own questions especially when there addressed to me kind sir.

If you check your last reply on the other similar thread, you kind of mentioned that this cailber isn't an HEQ and that somehow it may be sub-standard to an HEQ designated quartz modual in so many words. 
Actually I totally "disagree" with any possible thoughts regarding that comparison. The 7C46 is one heck of a technological quartz marvel, and one that I suggest having qualities that some HEQ's couldn't even come close to in the realm of the world of Tool Diver quartz moduals, and I feel that it's every bit as efficient and good as any HEQ designated caliber!

The question is: Why does Seiko see & choose to use only the 7C46 in there top of the line professional divers? 
IMO because the caliber eventhough not designated as an HEQ is every bit as accurate and precission made as any HEQ cailber is, as well as having features that many HEQ designated calibers lack, which is why the 7C46 is the optimum modual for extreme duty dive watches.
I've seen many 8F calibers in needs of service and repair long before any 7C46 required the same, which tells a story of the longevity of the 7C46. Of course, there are exceptions now & then with a few moduals that either exceed or fall short of spec in the QC line when installed into the watch case at final assembly.

Thanks, :-!
Jim



Pawl_Buster said:


> The 7c46 is a special caliber designed specifically for these dive watches. It has a high torgue stepper to handle the larger hands and the rigors of being banged around while doing it's job. As such it is built to industrial strength standards.
> The 8Fxx calibers are designed with with accuracy and longevity in mind. Since most of the Perpetuals come with 10 year batteries, the movements have to withstand the time span without needing service.
> 
> The two are just different movements intended for different jobs and built accordingly. Both are excellent calibers!


----------



## Kondi (May 10, 2011)

*Re: Hello Konrad, I think you might be able to get that movement cleaned up and running again*



Poseidon-Jim said:


> I'm sure that a VG watchmaker named (Ken Setser) can help you get that quartz movement running again.
> Jim


Jim Thank You. Ken is not taking new work until June 1st 2011 according to his website. Oh that was yesterday (o8 Although I blame you for stoking my Tuna buying fire!

Ken replied promptly with a detailed quote. I'm very happy!


----------



## Poseidon-Jim (Jan 2, 2008)

*lol, thanks Kondi and I knew that you would appreciate Seikos fine tuna's from the deep sea!*

there are more than a few models to admire, so what ever you throw the line into the sea to catch will be one fine fish for sure. :-!

Ken's a good man, he'll treat you right and does very good work. For those with patience, he's one fine watchmaker indeed and he excells with these quartz movements. I would stick with the 7548 modual for your watch indeed, it's also got a wonderful track record of extreme reliability and great accuracy and its torque is improved over the prior 7546 and 6548 calibers.

Thanks again, 
Jim



Kondi said:


> Jim Thank You. Ken is not taking new work until June 1st 2011 according to his website. Oh that was yesterday (o8 Although I blame you for stoking my Tuna buying fire!
> 
> Ken replied promptly with a detailed quote. I'm very happy!


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: Hello Konrad, I think you might be able to get that movement cleaned up and running again*



Poseidon-Jim said:


> Thanks for the help Pawl Buster, but I think if you read my posted info here and in the other similar post, that you have replied to in my absense to questions specifically addressed to myself, I've already mention exactly those attributes. With all due respect, I don't have any trouble answering my own questions especially when there addressed to me.
> 
> If you check your last reply on the other similar thread, you kind of mentioned that this cailber isn't an HEQ and that its somewhat sub-standard to an HEQ designated quartz modual in so many words, and actually I totally disagree with any possible thoughts regarding that comparison. The 7C46 is one heck of a technological quartz marvel, and one that I suggest having qualities that some HEQ's couldnt even come close to in the realm of the tool divers world of quartz moduals.
> 
> ...


Disagree all you like; it's a free world but my comments are accurate and taken from the much more knowledgeable folks on the WUS HEQ forum.
You can read anything you want into it but I never said nor implied that the 7c46 was an inferior caliber. Go back and read again; both responses.


----------



## Poseidon-Jim (Jan 2, 2008)

Good point JoePete,
These are strickly JDM made movements and battery changes can be done by qualified local Seiko watchmakers rather than having to send it back to japan after the warranty period. |>

Good info that many wonder about- :-!
Jim



JoepeteJokla said:


> Just wanted to add that these movements are assembled by hand in Japan - and that is not cheap ;-)b-)
> 
> It is not necessary to send the watch back to Japan to have the battery replaced. I have a watchmaker here in Denmark, Europe, who has been a Seiko AD since 1974. He gave me a price of around 80 USD for a battery change on my Darth - it can be done ... just find a good Seiko AD and watchmaker in Your country :-!


----------



## RichardC (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: Hi Romeo1...The 7C46 is much more than just another quartz movement*



Kondi said:


> Jim, Thanks for the response. I have a 7548-700B I'm trying to bring back to life. I got it from my Dad in high school many decades ago. He recently passed away and I want to bring it back to life. The movement has corrosion as it sat for 20+ years with the same battery in it. I really care about saving the crown and case scratches intact. For the rest whatever it takes to get it running again. I'm also very open to converting it to an automatic movement if that's possible and easy. Pictures Attached.
> 
> Thanks, Konrad


Konrad,

I'm not to sure the 7c46 will fit your watch. Besides that, it makes no sense in an economical way.
I think you better find a 7548 or 7c43 movement which we know fits the case. Ultimately you could fit a 7546, but I'm not sure how that caliber stands up to a 7548 or 7c43.

I'm sure they will be a lot easier to come by than a 7c46.

Good luck on your noble quest, I think your father would be proud of you .


----------



## Poseidon-Jim (Jan 2, 2008)

*+1 and Richard's right on the money...*

Richards advice is true and accurate, and makes good sense! :-!

Jim



RichardC said:


> Konrad,
> 
> I'm not to sure the 7c46 will fit your watch. Besides that, it makes no sense in an economical way.
> I think you better find a 7548 or 7c43 movement which we know fits the case. Ultimately you could fit a 7546, but I'm not sure how that caliber stands up to a 7548 or 7c43.
> ...


----------



## RichardC (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: +1 and Richard's right on the money...*

Magical timing on my part again , I've seen a movement for you at the bay today.
I'll send it to you in a PM.


----------



## Quark (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: +1 and Richard's right on the money...*

Ttt


----------



## Chossid (May 7, 2014)

*Re: Hi Romeo1...The 7C46 is much more than just another quartz movement*

incredible


----------



## akitadog (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: I totally agree GlennSim, they are as accurate as any watch going IMO*

Jim,

Thanks for all the great info. Wanted to know more about this movement before I purchase a SBBN025 version of this watch. Now I know a whole lot more than I knew before.

Akitadog,

from the WET coast of BC Canada



Poseidon-Jim said:


> My SBDS018 1000m Golden SQ Tuna, and my other SSBS018 Golden Tuna kept as good time as less than -1 to -1.25 seconds in 90 days if my checks were correct...I'm sure they both may have gained & lost fractional time but then self adjusted and were well with in cosec or better yet, atomic clock time.
> Granted, they were both fairly NOS but the batteries were on 4 years of age and still kept exacting accuracy & time.
> (I think the consistency of -1 to -1.25 shows the movement was right on the money, and probably only needed a tweak on the rate trimmers to the positive gain just a click or so)
> 
> ...


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

*Re: I totally agree GlennSim, they are as accurate as any watch going IMO*

New 035 owner, awfully pleased to read about the movement in here. Definitely explains the price difference between this and some of the shrouded kinetic or Monster offerings.


----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)

Back from the dead...

What do "dual-rate trimmers" do?


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

RSDA said:


> Back from the dead...
> 
> What do "dual-rate trimmers" do?


Technobabble Generator - SciFi Ideas


----------



## M1K3Z0R (Dec 3, 2012)

RSDA said:


> Back from the dead...
> 
> What do "dual-rate trimmers" do?


They adjust the timekeeping by a certain amount, but they do so permanently so it's not wise to play with them unless you know what you are doing and absolutely need to do it. It's a feature in quartz movements designed to last, so in a few decades if your watch starts slowing down or speeding up, this is designed to compensate.


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

Having just bought my first Tuna, I've found this thread really useful. Thanks especially to Jim for his knowledge an insight. Mike's a 1994 sbbn007









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

humphrj said:


> Mike's a 1994 sbbn007


Nice 007!

Did your phone autocorrect you or is that watch really named "Mike?"
I have a 1996 SBBN007 that could be Mike's little brother.

How is the lume on Mike at this point?


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

Ha ha. Autocorrect. Though I may call it Mike from now on. Lumes poor I'm afraid. Think I might have to get the new version to go with Mike. If I do I'll ask you for name ideas🤣

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

The lume one mine was pretty much completely dead when I got it earlier this year.
If I set it in the sun and then went into a completely dark room I could see it enough to read the time, but not for long.
I really liked the watch so I had it re-lumed. It's not as bright and long lasting as my newer tunas, but it is functional for sure.


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

nolte said:


> The lume one mine was pretty much completely dead when I got it earlier this year.
> If I set it in the sun and then went into a completely dark room I could see it enough to read the time, but not for long.
> I really liked the watch so I had it re-lumed. It's not as bright and long lasting as my newer tunas, but it is functional for sure.


The lume diminishing in strength seems valid after 20 years.
I've got a 25 year old seiko with some lume (dresswatch, just pinstripes) that lasts about 5 minutes in a very dark room after exposure to sunlight.
The new lume is good as a reading light.


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

*Re: I totally agree GlennSim, they are as accurate as any watch going IMO*

SBBN025 is an indestructible workhorse that has been tested to over 3,000M (ISO rated to 1,000M).



akitadog said:


> Jim,
> 
> Thanks for all the great info. Wanted to know more about this movement before I purchase a SBBN025 version of this watch. Now I know a whole lot more than I knew before.
> 
> ...


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

nolte said:


> Nice 007!
> 
> Did your phone autocorrect you or is that watch really named "Mike?"
> I have a 1996 SBBN007 that could be Mike's little brother.
> ...


Lol
My daughter always admired my SKX007
So when I got my 009 I let her keep the 007 for herself. 
She loves it and calls it "Tony"
"Dad can you set the time and date and wind Tony for me please?"
)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Hi Romeo1...The 7C46 is much more than just another quartz movement*



Poseidon-Jim said:


> As "Speedbird" has correctly mentioned, these movements are quality built movements.
> 
> So lets dive alittle deeper into just what this 7C46 quartz movement is, and what features it possesses ...
> 
> ...


Learning a bit about my new 7c46 tuna movement, just wanted to bump this fantastic post, i learnt a lot.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Eggsy said:


> Lol
> My daughter always admired my SKX007
> So when I got my 009 I let her keep the 007 for herself.
> She loves it and calls it "Tony"
> ...


Haha super cool post especially since thats my name lol, an SKX called Tony! lol, super cool.
Why did she choose that name?


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Cobia said:


> Haha super cool post especially since thats my name lol, an SKX called Tony! lol, super cool.
> Why did she choose that name?


I asked her and she said she likes the watch and she likes the name Tony. So she calls the watch Tony! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Eggsy said:


> I asked her and she said she likes the watch and she likes the name Tony. So she calls the watch Tony!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tell her shes a genius and is a very good judge of a name please lol, great name!


----------

